# 15x10 rally 2 rims. question



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

How big of a tire could i put on them without rubbing in my 1969 gto. Also without tubbing or doing anything. I was thinkin like 295?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 295/50/15 on 15x10 Cragars and mounted them on the back of my buddies `69, there was tons of room left. I can't believe how huge the rear fenderwells are on the `69!


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

do you think i could put 315 on the back?


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

what size tires should i put in the front, if i put 295's in the back


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What size wheel do you have on the front?


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

right now i have 235 all the way around but i just bought 15x10 inch rims for the back so i can put 295 on the back. on the front is 235 atm.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the look of the big 15" on the back and a small 14" on the front. Gives the car that "Raked" look that just seems to scream Muscle Car. :cheers


----------

